
The Enduring Mystery of ‘Jawn,’ Philadelphia’s All-Purpose Noun (2016) - zrail
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-enduring-mystery-of-jawn-philadelphias-allpurpose-noun
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11367406](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11367406)

